# Connexion direct imac --> Apple TV



## neojeff (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

voilà je voulais savoir si il était possible de connecter mon imac et mon apple tv sans passer par le routeur internet, en faite d'effectuer une connexion direct  via le wifi ??


Dans l'attente de vous lire, jean-françois


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2012)

Non. Passage oblig&#279; par la box.


----------



## iDanGener (10 Mai 2012)

neojeff a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> voilà je voulais savoir si il était possible de connecter mon imac et mon apple tv sans passer par le routeur internet, en faite d'effectuer une connexion direct  via le wifi ??
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je connecte directement mon iMac à mon AppleTV G2à partir du WiFi du Mac (Airport).

Daniel


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2014)

Et si on n&#8217;a pas internet, donc pas de box, on fait comment ?.

Mon internet est en rade et le week-end entier sans film, c'est la galère.


----------

